

Ask HN: Who is hiring interns? (December 2010 Edition) - pdelgallego

Following thedigitalengel idea,<p>For students, apprentices, mentors, or just hackers that want to put their hands on something new or out of their comfort zone.<p>Please mention also if you're willing to hire a remote intern.
======
swombat
I would argue that remote internships are a bit of a challenge, from both
sides. As an intern, the value of the internship is in the hands-on learning
and the "real-world experience". To learn at maximal rate, you need to be
taught, and the experience will count less in future interviews if you're in
another country.

On the other hand, as the hiring startup, having the intern there means you
can better coach them and squeeze better results out of them. The starting
productivity of an untrained intern is negative (they take time away from
you), and how quickly you get to productive depends on how well you can teach
them.

Get local internships, imho.

~~~
pdelgallego
Very valid point, but in my experience is not always the case. I participated
two times in the GSoC and the last time was the most challenging positions
that I have worked in till today.

Indeed Google is not an startup an GSoC is about mentorship not about profits.

Anyway the thread is about anykind of interns positions, not only about remote
interns positions.

\---edit

GSoC == Google Summer of Code, an mentorship program hosted by Google every
summer.

I encouraged all HN students to apply to it. Is fun, and you will learn a lot.

------
speek
We're looking for someone interested in learning/helping out with Rails and/or
mobile development at Zazu -- where we're building the Smartest Damn Alarm
Clock (but we're so much more than that). My personal specialty is in
Rails+Mongodb and Android, but we've got an iPhone app in the mix really soon.

We do a lot of NLP and big data number crunchey stuff, too, if you're looking
to work with that.

We've had a few interns this year, and I love working with good people who are
willing to learn and build great shit.

I'm the CTO of Zazu. Get in touch with me at marc@getzazu.com

We're based out of Boston, but you can work from anywhere.

------
_mattb
Redwood Systems in Fremont, CA: <http://redwoodsystems.com>

We make a unified power, control, and environmental sensing platform for LED
lights in commercial buildings. We're looking for some interns to start in
early 2011 or this summer. Great place to work for those interested in sensor
systems, power system design, and user experience.

Feel free to get in touch, mball@redwoodsys.com

------
coryl
Any social game startups looking for a virtual intern? Email me :D

